# Advice needed (Finished Pics)



## wittdog (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I stopped at the store to get some more meat for jerky I did pick up some more Top Round for the jerky …the stuff I’ve been making has been getting eaten quicker than I can make it…anyway….I came across one of those nice finds…..






Seems to me like this would be the perfect thing to break the new kettle in with…Ok guys I need advice…I’ve never done a standing rib roast…the roast is like 5lbs at  $2.98 lb    what should my kettle temp be and how long is this going to take to cook? Planning in hitting it with a little S&P and come garlic and onion powder…


----------



## oompappy (Mar 5, 2007)

Wittdog, Get some string and tie it up real tight btween the bones. That will plump it up to a rounder shape for even cooking. Hit it with some whatsthishere sauce then coat with turbinado sugar. After the sugar is dissolved add the S&P garlic/onion and a pinch of ginger. 
Cook at 275* to 300* until desired doneness. 20 to 25 minutes per pound. (on a 10 lb'er)
I do 130* internal and let it rest wrapped in a towel for an hour.


----------



## Griff (Mar 5, 2007)

Dog

I cook in a kettle at 350* and pull at an internal temp of 125* for medium rare after a 30 minute rest. Salt, pepper and granulated garlic. around 2 to 2.5 hours.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Mar 5, 2007)

my advise to you would be to call me when you are going to cook it...oh and have plenty of beer on hand !


----------



## wittdog (Mar 5, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> my advise to you would be to call me when you are going to cook it...oh and have plenty of beer on hand !


Thanks guys...
John I think they are on sale all week...and I may be doing it Friday...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave, I cook them just like Griff said. You may want to send it down to me to make sure it's fit for human consumption!


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay... I'm going to be the odd ball (who would have thunk it?).

Cook at 275* until you reach the desired degree of doneness.  
Rest until temp drops approx 5* or a little bit more.  
While meat is resting get you kettle temp up as high as you can.  
Quickly sear all side of 'roast'.  
Serve.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2007)

Maiden voyage of the kettle…nice way to break it in..












Cooked at 350* till an internal temp of 122*...This resting part is the worst...Thanks for all the help guys...


----------



## oompappy (Mar 9, 2007)

Lookin' good, can't wait to see the inside


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Now that's the way to break a grill in! Very nice


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2007)

Way to go Dog.  That looks great.   
Good choice on the Weber Kettle. 8)


----------



## john pen (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice lookng chunk of cow !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic!!!!

Griff is heading your way now!!


----------



## smokemaster (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice beef!! Was there alot of juices after it rested?


----------



## wittdog (Mar 9, 2007)

The meat was juicey but I didn't lose alot of juice cuz for a change I let it rest....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 9, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

>



Beautiful! Nice job dave  8) you'll be amazed what happens when you let all the juices flow back into the meat


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow... Looks delicious !


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

Your the man Dave.  Looks fantastic.  Perfect.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice looking piece of the cow!


----------



## Forkin Pork (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this post sooner...however the roast looks great  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 

I just want to add from a chef's point of view or experience, if you all cook your roasts for 30 minutes at 500 - 550 to sear and brown....then lower the heat to 250 and cook to an internal of 125 - 130. You we yield a better roast with less shrinkage and the juicy red color will be more uniform throughout, instead of the outer third being medium to well done and the center being medium to rare, your roast will be a more consistent "fully cooked" med rare with a suculent red thoughout the entire roast.

I've cooked roasts for hundreds and this has I do it with great sucess!

Hope I didn't bore you all  :tired


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 10, 2007)

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't see this post sooner...however the roast looks great  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]
> 
> I just want to add from a chef's point of view or experience, if you all cook your roasts for 30 minutes at 500 - 550 to sear and brown....then lower the heat to 250 and cook to an internal of 125 - 130. You we yield a better roast with less shrinkage and the juicy red color will be more uniform throughout, instead of the outer third being medium to well done and the center being medium to rare, your roast will be a more consistent "fully cooked" med rare with a suculent red thoughout the entire roast.
> 
> ...



I've heard of other people cooking it like that with great results also.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Northsmoke said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't see this post sooner...however the roast looks great  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]
> 
> I just want to add from a chef's point of view or experience, if you all cook your roasts for 30 minutes at 500 - 550 to sear and brown....then lower the heat to 250 and cook to an internal of 125 - 130. You we yield a better roast with less shrinkage and the juicy red color will be more uniform throughout, instead of the outer third being medium to well done and the center being medium to rare, your roast will be a more consistent "fully cooked" med rare with a suculent red thoughout the entire roast.
> 
> ...


Thats some good advice thanks...


----------

